# Public Liability Insurance



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello people,

most people know that Public Liability Insurance is required to be held by licence holders given that I was wondering how many Licence holders on here are required by their local authority to have more than the basic £1 million indemnity ? My local authority request £2 million and I was wondering how many other people have similar problems.

cheers Tim.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tim Hallam said:


> Hello people,
> 
> most people know that Public Liability Insurance is required to be held by licence holders given that I was wondering how many Licence holders on here are required by their local authority to have more than the basic £1 million indemnity ? My local authority request £2 million and I was wondering how many other people have similar problems.
> 
> cheers Tim.


I think quite a few have a standard requirement for £2m. My insurance is through the company policy and is a lot more as standard!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Is the public liability expensive to keep hots ??

I have public liability for £5m (for work purposes) and I pay around £250 a year,


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Is the public liability expensive to keep hots ??
> 
> I have public liability for £5m (for work purposes) and I pay around £250 a year,


Mines about £15 a month so certainly wont break the bank! : victory:


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> I think quite a few have a standard requirement for £2m. My insurance is through the company policy and is a lot more as standard!


that's a shame I was hoping to use the 1M as a reason for debate with my LA 
its not a great deal more but "_look after the pounds and the mangshangs look after themselves"_ or something like that!

cheers Tim.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Mines about £15 a month so certainly wont break the bank! : victory:


Thanks for the answer, that's rather reasonable if you ask me.

I would happily pay that.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> Mines about £15 a month so certainly wont break the bank! : victory:


I guess that's £1m cover for 5 animals then

£2 million cover for 5 animals is £207.40 and £350.50 FOR 25 animals
this is with Brooks Braithwaite (Exotic Direct) which I believe is the only company offering Private Public liability for DWA. 

Cliverton told me they no longer offer policies.

cheers Tim.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

My premium is over £900.00 per annum.

This includes £5m PLI.

Regards

Alex


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> My premium is over £900.00 per annum.
> 
> This includes £5m PLI.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats insanely expensive. Mine is only around £20 a month. Are you using exotics direct?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Wow, thats insanely expensive. Mine is only around £20 a month. Are you using exotics direct?


Although mine is only for £1m


----------



## JessieK (Feb 18, 2013)

My local authority insists I have £5M cover! I've heard that they do this for absolutely any line of business that does work for them. I can understand with the guys digging up the roads and things like that (although how they could cause £5M damage is beyond me) but little ol' me - what am I gonna do???

Think my insurance is a bit cheaper than some of the figures I've seen quoted here but I spent a few evening shopping around online for the best deal. I queried my company for a cost on £1M and it was less than half the price! Wish I could just have this, would save me a few quid each year.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Wow, thats insanely expensive. Mine is only around £20 a month. Are you using exotics direct?


Hey Lee, 

this is because of the quantity of animals I am allowed to keep and have in temporary care.

Alex


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

JessieK said:


> My local authority insists I have £5M cover! I've heard that they do this for absolutely any line of business that does work for them. I can understand with the guys digging up the roads and things like that (although how they could cause £5M damage is beyond me) but little ol' me - what am I gonna do???
> 
> Think my insurance is a bit cheaper than some of the figures I've seen quoted here but I spent a few evening shopping around online for the best deal. I queried my company for a cost on £1M and it was less than half the price! Wish I could just have this, would save me a few quid each year.


I guess that's commercial Liability insurance you won't be able to shop around for Private liability insurance covering DWA as there's only one provider ?! I'm not sure how legal or morally right it is to have a government requirement for insurance that can only come from one source- isn't there a thing about monopolies?

cheers Tim.


----------

